# تصميم انظمة المضخات



## softchem (30 مارس 2007)

يمكنك تصميم المضخات والانابيب المرتبطه بها خلال دقائق معدودة واحصل على النتائج 
http://www.freecalc.com/pumpfram.htm


----------



## يحي الحربي (31 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجُوزيت خير على الموقع


----------



## راكين (1 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي على الموقع سريع وعملي .

شكرا


----------



## احمد زفت (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جذاكم اللة كل خير علي مجهوداتكم 
اريد شرح تفصيلي لتصمييم المضخات بالمعادلات


----------



## احمد زفت (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد ان الفت نظر الصديق وائل زهران الي هذا البرنامج (التصمييم)


----------



## المهندسه ليى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على الموقع حلو وعملي
تحياتي..


----------



## وضاحة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng-Tarik (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموقع


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

برنامج ممتاز وجارى تجربته


----------



## jouini87 (14 مارس 2010)

thx brother it's a very useful site


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (16 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## دى ماركو (23 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمد احسان (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لك في عملك وعلمك


----------



## مهندسه دينا محمد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي هذا البرنامج ولكني احتا ج الي شرح مفصل 
واود انا اسال كيف يتم تحديد قياس الانابيب وسعه المضخات


----------



## الطير الحر3 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ان شـــاء الله يستفيد الكل ........ وجزاك الله خير ياوجـــه الخير


----------



## احمدجاسم المهندس (5 نوفمبر 2010)

كثرالله من امثالك ياريت اكوهيجي موقع للvalves compressorواشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبود20 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

